# Advice Needed after SIM Swap Attack



## Spazz1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi,

I was recently the victim of a SIM swap attack where the hacker somehow was able to access my Aldi Mobile Phone account and do an online sim change. This resulted in 2 bank accounts being drained of funds !!!

I have a few questions if anyone could help would be appreciated....

1. I was still able to Aldi Mobile login with my existing (saved password), is saving passwords in windows really that vulnerable, could that be the issue?
2. As i was still able to login with existing password I was assuming they somehow knew my password. The interesting thing is the only other thing that was different in my aldi phone account was the email address had been changed (I guess to hide sim swap alerts)
3. I have run an AVG scan and a Malware Bytes (free) scan, what other tools are recommended?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We don't do malware removal on phones and since I don't know what operating system your phone uses I've moved this thread to the Other Mobile Devices forum. Some people may be able to help with some of your questions. However, I've edited number 2 to remove a portion since helping with that could help others find ways to hack phones who weren't aware of it before.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Spazz1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was recently the victim of a SIM swap attack where the hacker somehow was able to access my Aldi Mobile Phone account and do an online sim change. This resulted in 2 bank accounts being drained of funds !!!
> 
> ...


for 1. Password compromising can fall under a few things: using the same password for multiple sites, fallen for a phishing attempt, or maybe a keylogger/malware on your computer. The other issue would be someone you trust using your computer but what you are saying that happened that would not be something to consider. I haven't heard of Windows being compromised (yet) for saved passwords.

For websites, check https://haveibeenpwned.com/ and enter your email and see if your email has been compromised and what sites.

2) I don't know the Aldi site, I cannot tell you but that sounds about right.

If you want to have your computer (not phone) checked, then we can move this back, or create a new thread in the malware removal and be more specific to the request. I think this was moved as it seemed that you wanted the phone to be checked.

I assume you have reported this to the police?


----------

